# Pennsylvania Rv & Camping Show 9/13-9/17



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi









Just wondering if anyone will be attending this Huge RV Show in Hershey PA this Sept? 
Over 1200 RV's on display on 1.4 million sq ft - 26 Football fields of RV's.

http://www.largestrvshow.com/largestrvshowp.html

We will be attending this show on Saturday.

Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I really would like to go, but we are flying out to Oakland, Ca that weekend.

Will


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tami,

If my pool is in by then then I would certainly be going out there. Got some serious cabin fever. Did you check any campgrounds? Bet they are full that weekend.

Mike C


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If we decide to go we'll just drive from home since its only 40 mins away

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> I really would like to go, but we are flying out to Oakland, Ca that weekend.
> 
> Will


Hi Will,









Have you been? John(DH) was asking about you the other day.








You are going to CA for the weekend?







Long flight just for a weekend no?

Tami


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

We got free passes for all days at the "Life on Wheels" seminar a few weeks ago. We are planning to go on Thursday and Friday


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mike,

I did look into a few & they were all booked. I was able to get a reservation into http://www.hersheyconewago.com/campground/default.aspx with just water & electric, but for a weekend that is not a problem for us. They have a dump station, so no biggie. 
Hope you can make it









Well Don, I hope you guys decide to go?









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Well Don, I hope you guys decide to go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we have your number if we decide to go

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> We got free passes for all days at the "Life on Wheels" seminar a few weeks ago. We are planning to go on Thursday and Friday


I think we were planning on Sat.

C'mon Don .......







......the more the merrier.

Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

RizFam said:


> I really would like to go, but we are flying out to Oakland, Ca that weekend.
> 
> Will


Hi Will,









Have you been? John(DH) was asking about you the other day.








You are going to CA for the weekend?







Long flight just for a weekend no?

Tami
[/quote]

Hi Tami

We are leaving on the 13th and coming back on the 18th. 
We are doing great, just wish we were using the outback more. I was able to get a spot at Frontier Town for Labor Day Weekend.

Tell John & John Luke hello.

Will


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is the same weekend as my Firemans Convention......plus I will be staying away from shows for a while


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> It is the same weekend as my Firemans Convention......plus I will be staying away from shows for a while


Really John,







I don't know why









Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tami

This will be Trey's 3rd time flying. 2nd time to CA.

That OC trip will be a long drive but I think we can manage.







We have family that will be in OC that weekend(non-campers). I just did get the resi yesturday, they are booked solid.

Will


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you think you would get a better deal buying an Outback at the show rather than going to the dealership say Labor Day weekend?

Thanks


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

roanokecampers said:


> Do you think you would get a better deal buying an Outback at the show rather than going to the dealership say Labor Day weekend?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, we bought our OB at the Rockland Co. Show in NY & got "The Show" price. The manufacturers give the dealers a kick back when they sell at shows & the dealer passes the savings onto you.









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We usually go on Thursday afternoon. DH takes a half day off work. DD gets bored with the shows, so we make plans for her. Don't know what we will do this year. Have to talk to DH about it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We'll be Outbackin' at Eagles Peak that weekend......

Steve


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We've never been to the show since it moved from the Harrisburg farm show complex. Is it bigger than the Harrisburg show was, because THAT was amazing.

We don't have camping plans that weekend because we thought my husband might have to work at the NJ Fireman's convention, but so far he's free and clear. Maybe we'll drive out to the RV show for the day on Saturday. Gotta see what else is going on, because it's not like we even NEED a new camper (nor should we even be looking at new ones)!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

luv2camp said:


> We've never been to the show since it moved from the Harrisburg farm show complex. Is it bigger than the Harrisburg show was, because THAT was amazing.
> 
> We don't have camping plans that weekend because we thought my husband might have to work at the NJ Fireman's convention, but so far he's free and clear. Maybe we'll drive out to the RV show for the day on Saturday. Gotta see what else is going on, because it's not like we even NEED a new camper (nor should we even be looking at new ones)!


Our plans are to go to the show on Sat. So if you decide to go I'll PM you my cell #, so we could meet up w/ you at some point. There are a few Outbackers from PA planning to attend









Tami


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> We've never been to the show since it moved from the Harrisburg farm show complex. Is it bigger than the Harrisburg show was, because THAT was amazing.
> 
> We don't have camping plans that weekend because we thought my husband might have to work at the NJ Fireman's convention, but so far he's free and clear. Maybe we'll drive out to the RV show for the day on Saturday. Gotta see what else is going on, because it's not like we even NEED a new camper (nor should we even be looking at new ones)!


We have been to Harrisburg twice, and Hersey last year. I don't think the size changed too much, but much more of the "stuff" is outdoors than it was in Harrisburg. Be prepared with umbrellas, sunscreen and water.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

dougdogs said:


> We've never been to the show since it moved from the Harrisburg farm show complex. Is it bigger than the Harrisburg show was, because THAT was amazing.
> 
> We don't have camping plans that weekend because we thought my husband might have to work at the NJ Fireman's convention, but so far he's free and clear. Maybe we'll drive out to the RV show for the day on Saturday. Gotta see what else is going on, because it's not like we even NEED a new camper (nor should we even be looking at new ones)!


We have been to Harrisburg twice, and Hersey last year. I don't think the size changed too much, but much more of the "stuff" is outdoors than it was in Harrisburg. Be prepared with umbrellas, sunscreen and water.
[/quote]

Thanks for the tip Doug









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tami I talked to Peg and she said I just we're going out to the Show on Saturday
So we'll give you a buzz then

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Tami I talked to Peg and she said I just we're going out to the Show on Saturday
> So we'll give you a buzz then
> 
> Don


Excellent


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't forget to print your $1 off admission coupons from the show's website!!!

Chris, from Schaeffer's, said that is the only discount available this year.

I was hounding him for some freebie tickets.









Steve


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

The family and I will be heading up to the show on Saturday. We are not camping, just coming up for the day. It would be great to run into some of you guys up there. If there is any plan to meet please count us in.
-Sam


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hokie said:


> The family and I will be heading up to the show on Saturday. We are not camping, just coming up for the day. It would be great to run into some of you guys up there. If there is any plan to meet please count us in.
> -Sam


Hi Sam









Bring a Walkie-Talkie & set it to channel 10









Tami


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Hokie said:


> The family and I will be heading up to the show on Saturday. We are not camping, just coming up for the day. It would be great to run into some of you guys up there. If there is any plan to meet please count us in.
> -Sam


It would be nice to meet up with you. We should be at the show by 11. My cell number is 202 225-8193. If you get a chance, please call and let me know where to meet.


----------

